# For whom the roads do toll.



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Is anyone able to tell me the quickest and easiest route; (perhaps cheapest??) driving to Alicante from Bilbao, during daytime? Tuesday.

Many thanks


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Google will.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

or Via Michelin ViaMichelin: rutas, mapas, tráfico, reserva hoteles and you can get a selection of routes depending on the criteria you specify, e.g. toll free, quickest, etc.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Sr baldilocks, that's just the ticket.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Superheterodyne said:


> Thanks Sr baldilocks, that's just the ticket.


When we were in Spain this year, our sat nav did that for us, but not the cost of the toll roads!


----------

